# Bild an PictureBox anpassen



## TheLuCKer (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich ein Bild laden kann, und dann automatisch an die Fläche des Bildes anpassen kann. Also es soll genau so groß wie PictureBox sein. THX im Vorraus

Jonny


----------



## wincnc (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, versuch mal das:
Dazu brauchst Du 2 PictureBoxen und 1 CommandButton.

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim Verhältnis As Single
Dim Breite As Single
Dim Höhe As Single
Dim MaxBreite As Single
Dim MaxHöhe As Single

With Picture1
Breite = .Width
Höhe = .Height
End With

Verhältnis = Breite / Höhe

MaxBreite = Picture2.Width

If MaxBreite >= Breite Then MaxBreite = Breite
  MaxHöhe = MaxBreite / Verhältnis
   
If MaxHöhe >= Picture2.Height Then
   MaxHöhe = Picture2.Height
   MaxBreite = MaxHöhe * Verhältnis
End If

Picture2.Width = MaxBreite
Picture2.Height = MaxHöhe

Picture2.PaintPicture Picture1, 0, 0, MaxBreite, MaxHöhe
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()
Picture1.Visible = False
Picture1.Picture = LoadPicture("C:\BeinBild.jpg")
End Sub
```


----------



## TheLuCKer (3. Oktober 2004)

da gibts noch einfacheres, aber ich ´weiß nicht mehr wie. BITTE UM HILFE


----------

